
'Don't panic' says Seattle woman who recovered from coronavirus - nostromo
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/don-t-panic-says-us-woman-who-recovered-from-coronavirus/ar-BB114R0C
======
api
Anecdotes aren't useful.

She's not elderly or immune compromised, so for her it was probably like the
flu. Some people in good health only get cold like symptoms, or none at all.

The problem is that not only is it deadlier than most flus among vulnerable
people, but a higher percentage need medical care than with the flu.

That last part is the real danger. If it really gets bad as in Italy it swamps
the healthcare system. Then mortality goes up because people can't get needed
care. Mortality also goes up for unrelated health issues due to lack of
available medical care.

Having a heart attack? Try getting care if the hospital is clogged with
COVID-19 cases. Even worse if you don't die waiting you might catch this thing
at the hospital, and if you are weakened from a heart attack it's now quite
deadly.

In short: for the young and healthy this is a "meta" systems risk more than a
direct risk.

